# My finest humidor yet.



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

This one has been a long time in the making. About a year off and on. It's made of Honduras rosewood, what I call flame burl maple, walnut, hard maple and spanish cedar. The finish is Advantage automotive clear coat. Should hold about 200 to 250 cigars. it weighs in at a whopping 24 lbs. Anyway, please enjoy and as always, your comments are very welcome.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Bill, that's just not fair. I don't know what's nicer, your turnings or your flat work :blink:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That is a true master at work. Bravo,bravo,bravo. Makes my stuff look like junk.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

a true masterpiece


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Niiiiiice, this is gorgeous!!! I'd like to build a humidor at some point, thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I like it a lot and I don't even smoke cigars... The inlay is top notch. That is something I want to learn.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Bill, sir thats something! art yes.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bill,
You've outdone yourself on this one. Absolutely beautiful. Time to start on the next one.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy smokes! Man that really, REALLY looks incredible. I can't get over the attention to detail. Puts anything I've made to shame!

As a once avid Cigar smoker, I can honestly say it's the nicest humidor I've ever seen. Is it commission? For sale? I'm guessing $900-$1200 range, how low am I?

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Accolades piling up!*

That's insane Bill, really "sick" as my son would say. Quit your day job Dude. :yes: bill


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Actually it was $2500.00 + some cigars from the island south of Miami.:shifty::thumbsup: Took me for ever to do this one. I've started another one for my veneer supplier out of some georgous Koa. I'll keep you guys updated. I'll try to take progress pics but can't promise anything. I'm bad about leaving the camera at work.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Bill, that's just not fair. I don't know what's nicer, your turnings or your flat work :blink:


I confuse myself too. Never know which I like doing better. When one frustrates me, I go to the other. Kind of a revolving safe haven.:laughing:

Anyone that wants to try one themselves, let me know and I'll help any way I can.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

VERY VERY nice fantastic wood selection.


----------



## Adrenalin (Nov 28, 2011)

Bill, that is absolutely amazing and it makes me want to someday be able to make something nice like that, but at the same time, that is so impressive the bar seems too far out of all reach!

My hat's off to you!


----------



## Theobroma (Nov 19, 2011)

Very beautiful. As an avid cigar fan, all I can say is bravo!


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Real pretty!!!!

Love the detail.


----------



## mdeiley (Jul 4, 2007)

VERY NICE! STUNNING! Words do not do it justice very nice.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome work! A nice cabinet humidor is on my list of things to build. I have just a small desktop humi now. Any tips for building one?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Jiminy Christmas Bill that is off the hook! (...and I NEVER say that phrase. Just came out before I could stop myself...:blink 

Wonderful craftsmanship.


----------



## backwoodscustomlog (Dec 19, 2011)

Thats outstanding!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Bill that is just beautiful work.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I thought i was pretty good at woodworking until i joined this site, i'm amazed everytime i log-on to this site at the true "ART" you guys craft. Your piece sir, is amazing, i'm inspired.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

thats exceptional work. do you go by any plans, i would like to build one for my uncle just don't know what i need. anything special or is it just a box so to speak? again beautiful work


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a masterpiece. That finish is insane. I'm awed.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work, well done sir, well done.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

brown down said:


> thats exceptional work. do you go by any plans, i would like to build one for my uncle just don't know what i need. anything special or is it just a box so to speak? again beautiful work


 
First I have to thank everyone for the kind compliments. You all inspire me. As far as plans go, I don't even draw anything, i just start building. Good news though, you can go to my website and there's a step by step build there. www.humidorminister.com Check it out. I hope it helps.


----------



## kglong (Nov 12, 2011)

Bill, that is awsome work. One of the nicest things I have seen on here. Keep up the great work. :notworthy:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Believe me, when I close the shipping box up for the last time, it is a somber moment. I'm really going to miss this one. Wish I could have kept it for myself. The 4 way book match on the lid was my best bookmatch yet. I do have a big stack of that exact veneer though:thumbsup:


----------



## phatty70 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think everything i was thinking has been said..."wow", "terrific"....that doesn't even cover it. GREAT job.


----------



## board foot (Oct 29, 2011)

awesome!!!


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

wow WOW *WOW* ....... I bow before a master......


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Idon't know what to tell ya. You all are my inspiration so Thank you for all you do. Have a very merry Christmas & God Bless.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That's a beautiful humidor. What are the overall dimensions? It's hard to picture the scale.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I really don't remember but I'd say 18"w x 14"d x 7"h I think. Been a while since I cut it all up.:blink:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

The friend I built this for was a student of James Krenov years ago. That in itself was a little intimidating for sure. Last night though, I got a call from him in Reno. He was extremely happy with my effort. So much so, that he said it was the finest piece of woodwork he had ever seen. Needless to say I had to do a little touch down dance to celibrate such a wonderful compliment. It took me over a year to do it but it was all worth it. Now I have to build another one in Koa.

Here we go again:thumbsup:


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Absolutely Awesome


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Bill Wyko said:


> First I have to thank everyone for the kind compliments. You all inspire me. As far as plans go, I don't even draw anything, i just start building. Good news though, you can go to my website and there's a step by step build there. www.humidorminister.com Check it out. I hope it helps.


Bill, thanks for the link your your site. I thoroughly enjoyed clicking through the the build pictures!


----------



## kingswarrior777 (Dec 4, 2008)

Bill, That is some really really nice work. Just amazing! I am thinking about making a humidor myself. Where do you get your parts from? What humidifier / hydrometor do you use?

Regards,

KingsWarrior777


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

i have used lots of finishes but nothing shines up better than automotive clear. it's tough to use when you are a beginner like me. judging by your pics it's clear i need more practice. the clear you used, is it 4:1?


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

jaydawg74 said:


> Awesome work! A nice cabinet humidor is on my list of things to build. I have just a small desktop humi now. Any tips for building one?


 
Thanks again everyone. 
PM me and I'llgive you my number. There's a lot behind the scenes to doing it right.


----------



## terrysumner (Oct 5, 2008)

*WIP pics?*

Bill, Did you take any pics when this wonderful piece was in-progress? If so, would surely love to see them!

Terry

Disregard...missed the message about your site and see it now...thank you!


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll have to check my cameras memory stick when I get a chance. I am starting another on every similar so I'll take pics of it for sure. The build in my site is an older way of doing these so I'll do updated pics on this next one.


----------



## Pcs (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow beautiful man! If you were to make something like that for a client what would you charge?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks very much. If you like, PM me and I'll get you my number.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, this is quite honestly one of the nicest things I've seen hand made like this. It's really a work of art. :yes:

I actually didn't know what a humidor was before this, but I wouldn't mind trying to make a MUCH more simplified version for a family member. Really cool stuff here.


----------



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

WoW! absolutly beautiful!


Bob D


----------



## Poodle Head Mikey (Jan 21, 2012)

*It's stunning Bill - what is the finish ?*

It really is beautiful. What is the finish? How did you do it?

PHM
------







Bill Wyko said:


> This one has been a long time in the making. About a year off and on. It's made of Honduras rosewood, what I call flame burl maple, walnut, hard maple and spanish cedar. The finish is Advantage automotive clear coat. Should hold about 200 to 250 cigars. it weighs in at a whopping 24 lbs. Anyway, please enjoy and as always, your comments are very welcome.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

I absolutely love this humidor and all of your work, very beautiful and inspiring stuff. I just got done looking at your build process and it is very well done. I plan to use some of your ideas in a jewelry box I'm making for my wife for our first anniversary. I hope you don't mind. Thanks for posting your awesome work and big thanks for the step-by-step build process.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

You guys are too kind, I really appreciate it. As far as the finish goes, i gave up on wood finishes, noow I use automotive catalizes clear coat. Builds faster, less loading of the sand paper but it does cost a lot more. Worth it in the end though. 

Let me know if I can help with your build. 
I'm building another one right now with Walnut & Koa. Pics to come soon.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Gorgeous Only one thing left to do. Fill it

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful Work.

Very well done.

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

A true master work.


----------



## terrysumner (Oct 5, 2008)

Bill, I do a lot of custom automotive and bike painting in my garage shop and of course that's all I use for clear coats. But that's on steel which doesn't expand and contract. Normally a hard and fast non flexible finish like that shouldn't be used on wood which does expand and contract with changes in humidity. However, maybe because of the small size of the piece and the relative stability of the environment it will be placed in, that won't present a problem. I sure do hope not!

Terry


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Bcuse it's mostly veneer, wood movement is almost nothing. I also seal the inside of the humidor with a copper lining to prevent mold and isolate the exterior from the humidity. I've already been through the wood movement nightmare. So far this has solved the problem. Good observation though.


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

Gorgeous piece of art. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I really like the corners, you had posted about a year ago how you did that, it is nice


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

THis is by far the best humidor I have ever seen! Great craftsmanship! I am so impressed!


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, Im crazy busy but I'll post a how to on the inlay asap. I'm building another one with Walnut & Koa. In addition I'm building an entertainment center, another segmented turning, and a really crazy feature ring for a contest that has about 10,000 individual pieces. The whole vessel will be somewhere around 20,000 pieces. Then I run my car audio business about 50 hrs a week. :huh: Whew I have a lot on my plate.:blink:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Bill Wyko said:


> Thanks everyone, Im crazy busy but I'll post a how to on the inlay asap. I'm building another one with Walnut & Koa. In addition I'm building an entertainment center, another segmented turning, and a really crazy feature ring for a contest that has about 10,000 individual pieces. The whole vessel will be somewhere around 20,000 pieces. Then I run my car audio business about 50 hrs a week. :huh: Whew I have a lot on my plate.:blink:


That is insane. I hope you show it off here when you get it done. Wow!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I almost missed this! What a fantastic work of art you have produced! Everything everybody else said too.

Bret


----------



## bobindayton (Feb 22, 2012)

I am trying automotive clear coat over walnut veneer but keep getting what looks like small air bubbles in various spots. It is a car dashboard. Any ideas? Sealing with laquer sandind sealer before clear and using titebond veneer glue.


----------



## KatHelms (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow, not much more I can say that hasn't been said. Just, wow. One of my goals I set when I started woodworking a couple years ago is to make a small humidor - this is inspirational, even if I don't ever get to this level. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Not just your finest humidor yet but also one of the finest I have seen. Great job!


----------

